# Amp. 100w con maxima respuesta en f. bajas



## Guest (Ene 3, 2009)

estoy en la busqueda de un amplificador de 100 watios que a ser posible no necesite mucha alimentacion,y que no sea dificil de conseguir.tiene que tener una buena respuesta en frecuencias bajas,ya que es para un subwoofer de 10 pulgadas que tengo,espero que puedan ayudarme,no encontre nada que me gustara por internet.

ssaludoss!


----------



## juanma (Ene 3, 2009)

Buenas, con busqueda te referis a comprar uno o armar uno?
A transistores o chips (TDA/LM/STK)? 

De transistores pueden ser estos, igualmente hay muchos mas en el foro.

Este es de Luciperro, busca entre los post que hay uno de 100W y fue armado por varios
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

Otro puede ser el SSUB de PCPAudio:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificador/ampsub/AMPsub.html

O chips, el TDA7294, LM3886 o algun STK


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2009)

lo que en si me gustaria es un amplificador de clase D,
ya que no dispongo de un transformador mayor,el que tengo actualmente,da
2x20 Voltios y 2 Amperios de corriente.

osea que en verdad,tendria que ser de 50w mas o menos para que funcione correctamente.

Espero que puedan ayudarme,yo no encontre nada en condiciones por la red.

Saludos


----------



## maxep (Ene 6, 2009)

tda2050?tal ves


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> ...lo que en si me gustaria es un amplificador de clase D,
> ya que no dispongo de un transformador mayor,el que tengo actualmente,da
> 2x20 Voltios y 2 Amperios de corriente.



No te quiero desilusionar, pero ese transformador es de 40VA, entonces la máxima potencia que podés lograr es de 40W. Si me pedís un cálculo más fino, vas a estar cerca de los 20W RMS en 8Ω con ese transformador como máximo.
No importa qué tipo de amplificador sea (clase A, B, AB, D), no vas a pasar de esa potencia. Si querés 100W necesitás un transformador más grande sí o sí.
Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 6, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si querés 100W necesitás un transformador más grande sí o sí.



Ahora si veo que estoy de acuerdo con vos, después de yo tanto renegar, aprendí.

Como decian "LA MATEMÁTICA FRÍA DEL ASUNTO"



			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> vas a estar cerca de los 20W RMS en 8Ω con ese transformador como máximo.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2009)

Qué bien... al final aquella discusión sobre Car Audio llegó a algo, quiere decir que no fue inútil.
Bienvenido al club de los que no creemos en los watts de fantasía.
La vieja, fría y contundente matemática no miente...
Un saludo YoAngel.


----------



## Guest (Ene 7, 2009)

no si tengo 2 transformadores como ese,asi que con un amplificador de 50w voy muy pero muy sobrado para donde lo tengo.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> no si tengo 2 transformadores como ese,asi que con un amplificador de 50w voy muy pero muy sobrado para donde lo tengo.


Si pensás hacer dos amplificadores de unos 20W cada uno, vas bien con los dos transformadores.
Si tu idea es conectarlos en paralelo o en serie, vas a tener las mismas limitaciones de potencia, en un caso por falta de voltaje y en el otro, por falta de corriente.

En caso de que estés pensando en hacer 2 amplificadores, el TDA7294 te puede servir, alimentado con +-20V, te va a dar alrededor de 20W en 8Ω. Llegaría a unos 40W en 4Ω, pero la fuente no va a llegar a esa potencia.
Cualquier cosa, en el datasheet del integrado está toda la data.

Saludos


----------

